# btrfs:is it possible to place root filesystem to a subvolume

## linuxsir320

For example, device "/dev/sda2" is formatted to btrfs, and some subvolumes are created, such as root, home etc.

Is it possible to make root subvolume act as root filesystem ?

----------

## Veldrin

short answer yes, it is.

longer answer:

you need to adapt your grub config

e.g

```
title 2.6.32-gentoo3-1g - Man-Eating Seals of Antiquity

kernel (hd0,0)/linux-2.6.32-gentoo3-1g root=/dev/sda2 rootflags=subvol=system
```

where system is the subvol for root.

cheers

V.

----------

## linuxsir320

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> short answer yes, it is.
> 
> longer answer:
> 
> you need to adapt your grub config
> ...

 

Thanks, I will try.

By the way, can btrfs be used everyday ?

----------

## Rexilion

 *linuxsir320 wrote:*   

> Thanks, I will try.
> 
> By the way, can btrfs be used everyday ?

 

I heard that the ODF (on-disk-format) is now kept stable as much as possible. It's up to you to consider it stable enough   :Very Happy: 

----------

